# John Deere 47 Backhoe - Hydraulic Hose Specs



## bhowe007 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

I just bought a used 4400 with a 47 hoe on the back. The hydraulic lines have been cut, spliced and mismatched so I'm looking to replace a couple of them. Does anybody know the proper length for the twos bucket cylinder hoses and the two dipperstick cylinder hoses? I'm trying to get myself back to normal on this because the hoses are binding up pretty good when I extend the dipperstick.

I'm new to hydraulics so any advice on where to buy hoses, abrasion resistant hose cloth (the socks that they put around hoses to protect them), type of hoses to purchase and type of fittings to purchase is very appreciated.

Thank you to everybody who shares their knowledge on this site. I've searched for and found a lot of good information so far.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! A bit more than going to a hydraulic repair shop, which should exist in your area, but the dealer should be able to outfit you or at least tell you the lengths you need and all the netting. If you were to go to a machine shop or simular place, you should be able to eyeball determine the lengths you need for the bucket and jib cylinders.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Extend the all cylinders all the way and measure all hoses and add for loop. Sounds like they just patched it up to get the job done- been there done that and have the T shirt . Some of the fittings are probally rigged, so look at routing, they might have a 90 where a straight fitting is the propor fitting. If you have a hydrolic hose bussiness in your area, go check them out, tell them what you are doing. They will have all the stuff you need at alot more affordable price than buying factory stuff. Let us know how you do.


----------



## bhowe007 (Apr 4, 2011)

Last night I went to our local Kubota dealer because they told me they could make the lines on the spot. Unfortunately, they were at the end of the roll and didn't have enough left. They directed me to a local farmer who had the materials and a fitting crimper on hand and he could make it himself. It was pretty expensive at $140 (more than the dealer) for two 5000 psi Gates 1/4" lines with straight 3/8" fittings. One was 6 ft and the other was 11ft. Live and learn. Atleast I know where my money went and if something goes wrong I can walk down the road and get a replacement. He also taught me about the hose and gave me really good fittings that look to be much more durable then the ones I have on the tractor now.

Thank you both for the info!!!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great! Watch your hoses when you start using your hoe and if they bind or are to short, stop and retool


----------



## ctylerc1995 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jdparts has most of the needed specs and part number would check there


----------

